# Skiff Build



## trekker

Gonna start a rebuild on this old skiff i picked up. Bought it off Craigslist for $185. I cant figure out what it is but i believe it's either a 60's or 70's Montgomery Ward. It's small at 11'6 and 46" wide, but should be good for getting into some skinny water. Plan is to put a 4 or 5 HP motor on it, front deck with rod tubes, flat floors, a new transom as there is nothing but skin on there now. I very badly want to put a small deck on the back but will see how i am sitting on weight. Then sand, paint and fish. I have an old 80 series Landcruiser with the 2nd and third rows removed and with the tailgate down this boat fits in there just right. So no trailer is the plan. Stealthy!

First step was putting this rickety dolley together to drag the hull in and out of the "boat" shed.
















Boat is up on the dolley

Tommorow i will start grinding to get all of the old rotten wood out that the seats were mounted to and start prepping for the first layer of fiberglass.


----------



## trekker

Got all the junk wood cut out today and spent a little time sanding. Gonna be a couple more hours of sanding before i am ready to do any glassing. Haven't decided what i am gonna do on the floor. Thinking either 1/4 ply glassed in, some kind of foam, or just laying a thick fiberglass mat down.


----------



## trekker

Slow going so far. The dolley made exactly one trip in and out of the shed before the wheel legs buckled. This morning i cut the legs down and went with some thru bolts instead of screws to mount them. Much more sturdy now.









I was way too optimistic on how long the sanding would take. The high point of the days work was getting the spots where the seats were sanded down to a point where they are ready for filler. But I ran into the first big road block. The original fiberglass was covered with some heavy paint. Originally, I had planned to just lay my glass on top of it and be done but now I'm convinced (atleast concerned) that the epoxy won't get a good bond. So, I decided all the interior paint has to come off. It's old and thick. I Spent a good 4 hours sanding today and am not half way done.


----------



## wannabflyguy

Ok you got me. Keep the post coming as I am curious how this plays out.


----------



## trekker

wannabflyguy said:


> Ok you got me. Keep the post coming as I am curious how this plays out.


Will do.


----------



## ckfowler

I have a similar boat and created a removable deck for the front. The ledges in the boat design create support along the sides and just built the front seat with a 2x4 exposed lip for support along the seat. Solid piece of ply to fit and cut an oblong hand hold in the center. Pulls out and slips under the seats so passenger can sit facing forward if they want.


----------



## trekker

ckfowler said:


> I have a similar boat and created a removable deck for the front. The ledges in the boat design create support along the sides and just built the front seat with a 2x4 exposed lip for support along the seat. Solid piece of ply to fit and cut an oblong hand hold in the center. Pulls out and slips under the seats so passenger can sit facing forward if they want.


Sounds like a good design! I have been going back and forth on what and how big the front deck will be. Definitely gonna incorporate the ledges into it.


----------



## trekker

Finally some solid (if small) progress. Sanded the interior for a solid 4 hours today and called it good. Angle grinder with 60 grit done a pretty decent job on it. Only 2 or 3 small gouges in the original glass. Wheeled it into the garage and fired the heaters up. I mixed up a filler consisting of epoxy, cabosil and some craft fur. Got all the spots where the wood was







filled. Seems to be kicking OK. Planning to let the heater run out there tonight. Need to keep it above 60 or the epoxy wont set up. Some light sanding on those and they will be done. If the forecast holds, I plan on laying some glass tommorow.


----------



## trekker

Layed the fiberglass in today. Used 1708 biax with 3/4 oz. Mat. First time working with fiberglass so I didnt know what to expect. It took 1 gallon of epoxy and turned out pretty darn thick. Enough so that it may be all I need for a floor. Still considering options for mounting a cooler in the middle. Next step will be trimming the excess glass along the "shelf" and building templates out of foam for the decks and transom.

Laid down a fresh layer of epoxy to sit the mat on.









Once i figured out to wet the mat out before laying it in the boat it went on much easier.


----------



## nitsud

Craft fur, is there anything it can't do? Neat stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## trekker

nitsud said:


> Craft fur, is there anything it can't do? Neat stuff, thanks for sharing.


Yes Sir. Almost as versatile as duck tape.


----------



## trekker

It's been slow going these last few weeks. My job permits 10 hours undisturbed "rest" before you can be called back out and it has been non stop. Finally got a few hours off and managed to make a little progress today. Started laying up the glass above the contour on the sides.









Mixed up a batch of epoxy/cabosil/craft fur and filled some low spots on the floor. I'm trying to level it out with the filler rather than add the weight of another layer of fiberglass.









Last, i mixed up some epoxy and micro balloons to a thick paste and went back over some of the glass on the sides. Hopefully this will sand out nice and give me a smooth finish.

Hoping to hit it hard tommorow.


----------



## trekker

Spent an hour or so on the sander today. I could probably smooth it out a little more but am calling that phase done. It's not a Hell's Bay. Once i primer and paint the interior it should look decent enough that the fish will still bite. 

Finally get to do the layout of the "cockpit". I got a rough draft finished for the rear deck and bulkheads. I'm sure it will take a few more hours to get them just right before I feel good transferring them to the Divinycell I'm gonna use. This stuff isn't real cost efficient so I dont want to waste any of it because my deck is measured wrong. I got 4 sheets of it 1/2 thick and 32x48. Total weight may be seven or eight pounds! With two layers of biaxial glass it's supposed to be near as strong as ply.

First draft of the rear deck


----------



## TheCream

I haven't commented until now but I have been following this. Very, very cool project.


----------



## trekker

TheCream said:


> I haven't commented until now but I have been following this. Very, very cool project.


Thank You Sir. It has been quite the learning expierience. Actually starting to think it will be a decent craft.


----------



## trekker

Progress has been a little slow these past few weeks. Have done more sanding (of course)! Everytime I think I am good with it I decide it needs more. Loaded it up and went to see "the Man" this morning. Got approved for a registration.........so a little extra motivation to get this thing in the water


----------



## fly_ohio

Very cool. Are you still planning on powering it with a small outboard? I bought a 5hp for my drift boat but eventually switched over to a trolling motor so I can fish and navigate at the same time. You lose some speed when going point to point but the trolling motor is much more versatile.


----------



## trekker

fly_ohio said:


> Very cool. Are you still planning on powering it with a small outboard? I bought a 5hp for my drift boat but eventually switched over to a trolling motor so I can fish and navigate at the same time. You lose some speed when going point to point but the trolling motor is much more versatile.


As of now I am still planning on the small outboard. I deer hunt in Kentucky and it's about 6 miles by river to where we camp so the extra speed will be needed. I will probably rig up a trolling motor for fishing though.


----------



## trekker

Made some progress today on the front bulkheads. Put the knife to the Divinycell for the 1st time and was amazed at how easy it is to cut and shape. Pretty cool stuff.









Once I was satisfied with the dry fit I pulled the bulkheads out and started the lamination process. Going with 2 layers of 1708 cloth on both sides.


----------



## ckfowler

Looks like you want the front deck flush with the gunwales instead of set down in some. Curious your thoughts for this?


----------



## trekker

ckfowler said:


> Looks like you want the front deck flush with the gunwales instead of set down in some. Curious your thoughts for this?


I am gonna run rod tubes under the deck and the only way i can fit them is with the front bulkhead taller.


----------



## ckfowler

trekker said:


> I am gonna run rod tubes under the deck and the only way i can fit them is with the front bulkhead taller.


That makes sense and I see the rear deck is tall as well to match. With mine, I liked that there was a significant lip to keep me from stepping off so easily.


----------



## trekker

ckfowler said:


> That makes sense and I see the rear deck is tall as well to match. With mine, I liked that there was a significant lip to keep me from stepping off so easily.


Yes Sir. It will be a balancing act at times.


----------



## trekker

I got the front bulkheads tabbed in today. Used epoxy thickened with wood filler and the ol craft fur. The cabosil is an absolute pain to sand so I'm trying to move away from that stuff. 

After marking where they would go I put down a thick bead on the hull and on the bottom of the panels.









and then set them up with some foam blocks and clamps to hold them in place. Nice to finally make some real progress as compared to all the grunt work.


----------



## trekker

Today I managed to get the front deck cut, shaped and fit. Bought some marine ply and decided to go that route on the front. I havent decided if I'm gonna put a hatch up there or not. Hate to give up all that space on a boat so small. Regardless, After working with the foam on the bulkheads it seems like getting a flush hatch lid to work with that stuff was a no go.








Trying to get my hull paint just the right color is proving to be a real chore. 








The big piece is what I bought. Looked a lot more green at the store. Tried mixing it with the gray I have for the decks but still not sold on the color. My wife said it's ugly.


----------



## trekker

Got the holes for the rod tubes drilled in the front bulkheads today. 










Also put the first layer of glass on the front deck.


----------



## trekker

Got the transom started today. I cut two pieces of the 1/2 inch divinycell and bonded them together with thickened epoxy.

Laid out for tracing








weighted down to ensure a good bond.









Also got the gunwales painted and settled on a blend for the hull.


----------



## trekker

Hoping it doesn't look too yellow in the sunlight.


----------



## laneda

Looking good trekker, this has been a fun thread to watch.


----------



## trekker

laneda said:


> Looking good trekker, this has been a fun thread to watch.


Glad You've enjoyed it. I sure have.


----------



## trekker

Transom cut to shape and dry fitted. Laid two layers of 1708 on it after I got it cut to shape. Tried to make it similar to the transom on the Ankona Shadowcast.


----------



## trekker

Tabbed the transom in today and got the front deck hatch fitted. Thought I would be fishing a month ago!


----------



## Longhorn

Nice ride! An inexpensive poling and a casting platform would seriously trick that skiff out! I might just have to invite you down to Port O'Connor to chase redfish in it!!


----------



## trekker

Longhorn said:


> Nice ride! An inexpensive poling and a casting platform would seriously trick that skiff out! I might just have to invite you down to Port O'Connor to chase redfish in it!!


Right on. This boat will see a limited amount of salt duty.


----------



## trekker

Back from 3 weeks of work in Atlanta and finally able to get some work done. Today I got the front hatch screwed down and managed to get the rod tubes fitted with the help of a cheap Harbor Freight heat gun. Alsofilled in some gaps on the transom with some thickened epoxy.


----------



## trekker

Getting some color.


----------



## trekker

Things got weird today. I mixed a batch of epoxy and wood flour to fill some voids. Usually when you mix this stuff you get about a 45 minute work time before it "kicks" or hardens. This batch kicked instantly and got so hot it melted the bottom of the plastic container. I mixed up another batch and it did the same thing. Strange.

Rear deck is now fitted and currently on the garage floor with the first layer of glass wetted out.


----------



## trekker

Rear bulkheads tabbed in and ready for paint.. Rear deck fitted and ready for the sander.


----------



## trekker

Today I bolted/epoxied a mounting block on the transom. Used a piece cut from an old cutting board.


----------



## trekker

Start










Now











Now to flip it, paint the hull and put some power on it.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Cool! Love these boat restoration threads. Lookin good.


----------



## Riverbum

That is a very nice looking vessel 
Great job man!!!!!


----------



## trekker

Riverbum said:


> That is a very nice looking vessel
> Great job man!!!!!


Thanks Bro.


Hull is painted. Almost time to slime her.


----------



## nitsud

I always take my boat to the local playground when I'm spraying paint. Just kidding, looks fantastic!


----------



## ckfowler

Looks great!


----------



## trekker

Thanks Guys. Picked this gem up today. Mercury 9.8 hp. My Dad got it off my late Grandpa. He said he hasnt run it since he got it 7 or 8 years ago. Gonna mess with it tommorow and see what I got. Appears to be in decent shape. Only weighs 56 lbs.

Checked the serial # online. It's a 1969 lol.

Doesn't look too bad for being ancient.


----------



## trekker

I gave up on the old merc. Found an almost mint 9.8 hp 2003 Nissan 2 stroke on Craigslist in Michigan. Gonna go pick it up tommorow and make this old one a winter project. With a whole fishing season spent building this boat I can't miss the fall trying to get a relic to run.

Today I mounted a shallow water stick anchor on the bow.


----------



## gahannafly

trekker said:


> I gave up on the old merc. Found an almost mint 9.8 hp 2003 Nissan 2 stroke on Craigslist in Michigan. Gonna go pick it up tommorow and make this old one a winter project. With a whole fishing season spent building this boat I can't miss the fall trying to get a relic to run.
> 
> Today I mounted a shallow water stick anchor on the bow.
> 
> View attachment 217471


Like the pole system! Keep it coming!


----------



## trekker

FINALLY wrapping this marathon up. I was a little off thinking I would be fishing last spring. Today I cut some mounting blocks outta cutting board and epoxied them to the floor. These will get a couple stainless tie downs to hold the cooler in place. Also did a little touch up on the paint. Just need to figure out the rod holders under the rear deck and fab up a sissy stick...... i think. Gonna slime Her tommorow.


----------



## garhtr

trekker said:


> FINALLY ,Gonna slime Her tommorow


 Looks incredible ! 
I've enjoyed watching your project take shape. Thanks for sharing and Good luck on the water.


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Do you still have the ancient merc?


----------



## Jim Paden

Is your build one of the "Gheenoe" models? Nice boat.


----------



## trekker

EyeCatchEm said:


> Do you still have the ancient merc?


Yes. Not for sale though.


----------



## trekker

Jim Paden said:


> Is your build one of the "Gheenoe" models? Nice boat.


No. I think it's and old Montgomery Ward.


----------



## capt j-rod

Nice work... I did an old aluminum Grumman sport boat a few years ago. No where near the labor you invested though. It's the only imron painted Grumman that I've ever seen. Utility skiffs are great fun, go get it dirty!


----------



## Buzzy

How did it work? This is an awesome build!!!!!!!


----------



## TheCream

That turned out awfully slick. Great work!


----------



## trekker

Buzzy said:


> How did it work? This is an awesome build!!!!!!!



Boat is doing what I wanted it to do. Floats shallow, zings with the 9.8, and tracks good when being rowed with a SUP paddle.


----------



## gahannafly

SUP Paddle-brilliant for that boat-I can think of plenty of small lakes that thing is made for.


----------

